# Medical Billing Specialist



## nanettehei (May 4, 2014)

Nanette Lynne Heiser, CPC				3816 BarleytonCircle,Sylvania, OH 43560
nanetteheiser@gmail.com							Home419) 841-3291Mobile: (419)343-7335


MEDICAL CODING AND BILLING LEADER

Hands-on manager and educator with ability to effectively lead, train, and direct teams. In-depth knowledge of the claims process including auditing, analysis, and development of action plans to effect prompt resolution of issues. Experienced in all levels of the collection process with proven track record of reducing average days outstanding and improving financial performance.


SPECIAL SKILLS / CREDENTIALS

	Certified Professional Coder - AAPC
	Advanced knowledge of HIPAA regulations
	Application of  ICD-9, CPT, and HCPS codes
	Currently preparing for  ICD-10 certification
	Intermediate to advanced fluency in Spanish


WORK EXPERIENCE

Paramount Health Care		Maumee, OH											May 2013 ? Present
Local health  insurance company that is part of Promedica.  Serves both large and small groups and also caters to Medicare subscribers in northwest Ohio and southeast Michigan.

Provider Inquiry Representative
Respond to provider offices?inquiries about benefits and eligibility

?	Investigate and follow up special claim audit requestsfrom difficult accountsincluding hospitals, SNF, DME, and third party companies.
?	Reduceerrors and loss due to delays inclaims processing through audits and collaboration with other departments.

Various temporary positions via staffing agency								May 2012 ? May 2013

?	Billing and coding / A/R review / collections / insurance contract review
?	Credentialing/ verification of  insurance coverage including COB
?	Medical office receptionist / appointment scheduling / other clerical duties
?	Customer service

HCR ManorCare, Inc.			Toledo, OH										   Aug 2009 ? May 2012
National provider of post-hospital and long-term care services with over 500 facilities 	

Billing Specialist
Worked inCentral Billing Office and supported skilled nursing, rehabilitation, home health and hospice facilities in Ohio.

?	Trained and supervised 25+new employees as Team Leader within the Managed Care Division
?	Helped facilities turn around aged accounts (A/R) tominimize write offs and increase revenue.
?	Reduced average days outstanding (ADO) from over 210 days to about 90 days on average.
?	Code, correct, and bill inpatient and outpatient claims.
?	Provided education about how to maintain clean claims for expedited reimbursement.
?	Served as HIPAA officer and Compliance Committee member.
Nanette Lynne Heiser																	    Page 2


Mercy Health Partners		Toledo, OH	(Temporary Position)				     Oct2008 - June 2009 

Corporate Compliance Specialist -  Hospital and Clinic facilities

?	Supervised, led, and trained over 25 employees in compliance knowledge and utilization.
?	Performed regular audits and created reports on compliance efforts and quality analysisby member hospitals.
?	Researched and led meetings and seminars on HIPAA, Red Flag Rules, etc.
?	Completed hospital-based insurance contracts and Medicare report forms.

NovideaHealth Care			Cleveland, OH	  (Temporary Position)			   July2007 ? Sept2008
Provider ofstaffing and other employment related services to over 1000 healthcare providers.    

Client: Dr. Brian Lane, Bowling Green, OH			

Medical and Surgical Billing Manager									

?	Supervised, led, and trained 5 employees.
?	Coded, billed,and followedup all office visits andsurgical procedures (Gastroenterology and Bariatric).
?	Cleaned up A/R and reducing ADO by 50% from over 180 days to 90 days.
?	Receptionist and other office duties as assigned.

Dr. RekhaTrevedi				Toledo, OH  (Temporary Position)				Feb 2007 - Aug 2007

Assistant Medical Office Manager

?	Front desk, scheduling, transcription, billing and coding.

Medical Office Externships

TSSI									Toledo, OH								May 2006- June 2007
Medical Billing Associates			Sylvania, OH								Feb 2006 ? Apr 2006Northwest Ohio Surgical Specialists	Maumee, OH								May 2005 ? Dec 2006

?	Hands on experience with revenue cycle and how to improve clean claim submissions.
?	Billed and coded medical, surgical, psychological, and psychiatric claims.
?	Receptionist and other office duties as assigned. 

Care Giver																		Sept 1986 ?  May 2003

Teacher, Tutor and Advocate for my Special Needs son. I had to work with the ways in which he could learn and accomplish tasks. He progressed from being classified as ?Developmentally Disabled? to graduating from high school on the Honor Roll. He is now a successful independent and happily employed individual.

Lucas County Computer Consortium Center										Oct 1984 ? Dec 1989

Librarian- Part Time 
?	Operated a lending library of education software titles for teachers to borrow.
?	Taught seminars on computer literacy.
?	Supervised two aides.


Nanette Lynne Heiser																	    Page 3


Sylvania City Schools 													September 1983 ? August 1984 Substitute Teacher ? Grades K-12 

EDUCATION

Davis College, Toledo, OH		Aug 2004 - May 2006
Associate?s Degree in Business		GPA: 4.0			
Major ? Medical Practice Insurance Billing and Coding	
AAPC ? Certified Professional Coder	ID# 01040642

Bowling Green State University, Bowling Green, OH,	1979-1983
Bachelor of Science in Education	GPA: 3.5


----------



## dholmon@med.umich.edu (May 11, 2014)

good morning, I am new to the aapc, but I have emailed a remote coding position that the U of M has available.


----------

